# Duplicating without a duplicator?



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Are there any tricks? I brought up an old thread Mike posted showing a pair of drumsticks he'd made and asked him how to make matching sticks - then I decided even though it's an old thread it's a total hijack. I'll paste it here so I don't have cover the same ground:




TexasTimbers said:


> Mike,
> 
> I just turned this stick to a shape that I really like, but without having a replicator (duplicator?) how am I going to match this shape in the next one? If it were just a straight shaft or even a linear tapered it wouldn't be so hard, but those undulations are exactly what I prefer, especially the slight one in the grip portion. I had a pair similar to this shape many years ago and have never found anything like it until I turned it myself in this one - forst rattle out of the box. Guess it was imprinted in my brain. But this one is even better to fit my hand. If anything I want to make some pairs in the 7a range (smaller diameter) but same shape. This one is a 5b - nearly a 2B really.
> 
> ...




After I posted the question I chucked another stick blank in the lathe and took at stab at free-handing it using calibers. It's close but not close enough. Any ideas? 















.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Do a drawing. Then measure every inch and set your calipers to that size plus a tiny bit. Then make marks every inch on the wood and use a parting tools with the calipers to cut down to that size. For the head of the drumstick, or if your turning something else and have beads and coves make marks there and set the calipers for those marks.
For drumsticks you will have a chattering problem. I chuck one end in a chuck. Then I work from the tailstock end back. This reduces the chatter a little. They can be quite challenging. If your new at turning things this long and thin you might want to consider building a steady rest of some kind.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

TT,
your shape for your sticks is a bit unusual with the slight undulations. The ones I made had a pretty straight cut with a slight taper. Along with what John said, you could make a template out of posterboard just to check the shape of the curves while you are turning. Get your diameters pretty close and then start checking the curves. If you want to turn a bunch of them then a duplicator would be the best bet.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I just read your other post. I see the problem. Mostly it's just a matter of taking very careful measurements and very small cuts and sneak up on it. 
I use a dial caliper for really accurate duplicating.


----------



## 240sxguy (Sep 13, 2010)

I actually have some off the shelf drum sticks that look like that. Ill dig them up later and find out what brand they are for you.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

They're probably Vic Firth I forget the model. I tried a few pairs of them and although they look similar they just didn't feel right to me. I'd be interested to see them if they're not VF though. 





.


----------



## 240sxguy (Sep 13, 2010)

They aren't Vic Firth sticks, I know that for sure. I don't particularly like the shaped grips. They help keep sticks from sliding out of my hand but just feel odd to me. I think I typically play further forward on drum sticks.. who knows. Anyway. Ill find out what they are for ya later.


----------

